# IBS got me $$$$$$ed up and im thinking of ending my life for good



## Dhanuka (May 10, 2018)

Okay my wholw story would be like this.i had ibs since lile when i was 7 or8 but my parents nor me knew it was ibs we thoght it was just normal diarrhea and constipation...but about and year ago i really messsed up and now im so depressed,stressed...the most saddest thing is my mom thinks this is all mental and stuff but i kno its not...just few days ago i found out that not only me but this illness is worldwide...i tried to explained it to her but she wouldnt listen....amd today is my school annual trip and i didnt go to it becouse im afraid scared i will get and attack im writing to u on my bed now its 3.53am and 4.30 students leave the school for the trip and i cant go...becouse o this fucking ibs

My life is a fucking misery i just want it to end..idint care if god want to tale mylife juat fucking do it...dont make it miserable...i have ibs-a(diarrhea and constipation)so my life is so miserable

The worst thing is nobody would believe me they say im mental and they donot even know a illness like this...im living a hell

My life has been just going on without doing anything...i dont goto schoop,stopped doing everything,,dont study i do nothing...becouse of this
Pls pls i cant text anymore i have many more things to tell but cant becouse j cant text that much ...but all i want is mmy life.pla pls plsss im begging if god is controlling this world im begging u give me my life back..becouse i cant handle it anymore i wil kill myself for real i will do it


----------



## jwrobel0398 (Nov 20, 2015)

I feel bad for you because I know how stressful this can be. The only thing that helped me was the peppermint pills from Heather's and my doctor put me on clonazepam which reduced my stress and helped tremendously. Look into it.


----------



## Chloe123 (Sep 3, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your problems. Have you tried some Milk of Magnesium. I've had IBS all my life but now that I'm older it seems to have gotten even worse. I've tried a few things but finally found something that's finally brought me relief. Milk of Magnesium......


----------



## PYT (Jul 3, 2015)

Posted Today, 01:13 PM

I finally found the very inexpensive cure to my uncontrollable and very embarrassing condition. After spending thousands of dollars on doctors visiting, prescriptions, and trying different types of herbs, with no success. I accidentally discovered the cure when my daughter wouldn't eat her snack raisins. So, not letting them go to waste I eat them instead and notice that I've been having regular bowel movements, and such with no negative side effects. And notice that people wasn't standoffish, constantly rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks. Since then I've been eating them ever since, my symptoms went away 100%. I'm slowly getting over my fear of wondering if I smell bad when I'm around people. I don't see people rubbing their noses, and making rude remarks when I'm out in public. I hope that this forums will help others to over come their constant fear of suffering with their embarrassing condition as well. Good luck and eat plenty of healthy raisins. And start living life again.


----------

